# Class Project



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

Here's the deal. I teach aquatic biology in high school. I have (now) two breeding pairs of RBPs in our 150. Durring the school year the students raise their own community fish in the 30 ten gallon/sponge filter setups we have. Next year I think we could try something different. I plan on raising the new fry over the summer. We could use the 10 gallon tanks for a few months until they begin to get too messy for the filters, by then we could sell them, get some better filters, and be ready for the next round of breeding. Then keep those for a while longer and sell those.
How does this sound? Anybody else out there have good ideas for a class project?


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

from what i understand is they will probly breed once a week, so get ready!!!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

yes they will breed once a week you can also grade based on water quality and how they keep up with tank cleanings and as well as growth rates with diffrent diets


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah LOL get ready! I also had to mated pairs and more than likely will spawn once each week. If you keep good water conditions lol lol lol....sorry just the idea of how many fry you're gonna get is making me laugh. Yeah, you might want to get a couple of 10 gallon tanks. I ended up with 3 10 gallon tanks and switched over to a 55 I had so many. Congrats on the two mated pair! Don't feed the fry baby brine shrimp either unless you wanna kill a ton of your fry.


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't feed baby brine at all? hmmm? frozen?
Keeping proper parameters was part of their grade this year, But I would like it to be a larger % next year.
The growth rate experiment could be very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

no prob, no prob, lol It's fun to watch the difference in how fast they grow due to their food source.


----------

